# Female Close Protection Operatives Training



## Irishman1 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Female Close Protection Operatives Training (Level 1) Atlanta, GA, July 9-17*

Athena's Close Protection Operative certification is the next generation in Close Protection training. Our course has been adapted to meet the particular training and educational requirements, specific to female close protection operatives. For complete course description please check out
Executive Protection International


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can't believe it hadn't been commented on yet.

So just HOW close are we "operating" with these females? ;-p


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

boobies


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

wtf...


----------

